# Home made track/Sintra



## 77bronco_ed (Jan 10, 2008)

Not into the HO hobby as of yet… however building a track has caught my attention.
For those folks who may have used Sintra has there been anyone who has mated to any purchased track ie “Max Trax”? (I believe they use the same material)

In my mind the whole idea of building your own is to save money and to create a preferred or unique design. It seems like if one were to purchase the materials and then have a source cnc the route it would still be quite costly. Thinking it may be better just to buy track and assemble. Or… forget the Sintra option and use wood for the track to save costs…

It is also recommended to start by making a test track before you actually make a go of it.

This appears to be a compromise in the right direction however not even seeing a track I am not sure of the likelihood. The thought was to purchase two 6 lane “Max Trax” turns for an oval track. This would be purchased along with some Sintra material.

To begin the practice, 8’ straights would be created. Using a guide and routing the groves in the Sintra material myself based on the dimension required to mate to the Max Trax. This would provide a feel for the process before attempting to route any curves.
The track could be tested, and it can be decided whether to stop  move forward with more challenging track shape…or just make the straights and purchase the more complicated track.

Any thoughts?


----------



## 77bronco_ed (Jan 10, 2008)

Hmmm..

No one that owns Max Trax that has built there own track?


----------



## sturgis (Sep 13, 2007)

I own a MaxTrax..and i love it !

One of the best features of a "Max" is:

they route a T-Slot for the rail, and the rail has a 90 deg. bend in it.. they slide the 90 into the "T" and then lock it in place with the colored plastic strip.

Then you have a rail that cannot be pulled up no matter how strong a magnet car you are using.

I've wanted to build my own track for a long time also, but I am sure that I could not make a track as well as MaxTrax so why bother??


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Sturgis, Nice layout! I also have a Max-Trax, & like it very much.
I chose it for the sectional design & wide lane spacing. I'm just beginning to play w/tire sizes. I would welcome any recommendations you have.


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

Dyno Dom said:


> Sturgis, Nice layout! I also have a Max-Trax, & like it very much.
> I chose it for the sectional design & wide lane spacing. I'm just beginning to play w/tire sizes. I would welcome any recommendations you have.


Routing a track to mate with a "Max" sounds like something that would take skill I don't have. Good luck to anyone that tries. I love my "Max" as well!
Tire size to use will depend on "rules"(if there are any) and what chassis you run. Axle hole location will determine diameter you need to be sure chassis clears the track surface. From my experience, lower=faster.


----------



## sturgis (Sep 13, 2007)

*Sizes*

I exclusively run G3-R's

My Superstock cars are usually .434-.436-.438"

Slip-ons..with a .250" wheel, I usually run the light blue BSRT tire according to the size chart that is about .428"

Note.. when I got my track I honed the rails to .015" height


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Holy cloverleaf Batman!*

Wow... Interesting layout!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=100337&d=1264782654


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

sturgis said:


> I own a MaxTrax..and i love it !
> 
> One of the best features of a "Max" is:
> 
> ...





Sturgis, I also own a MaxTrax,actually I'm on my 2nd one. I was wondering what the marks are at each seam,and what size screws did you use to secure the track.:wave:


----------



## sturgis (Sep 13, 2007)

The marks at the seams..was a big mistake.. I was trying to make the joints a little smoother by "sanding" the pieces flat using a utility knife blade. It's smooth but it looks God-Awful.

The screws are #6 brass screws


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Nice layout, but there are two BIG problems:

#1: Why isn't it green?

#2: Where is the two pronged crown?

Hell bent for leather was my very first metal album.I wore it out as well as British Steel.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow Tim, that's way over my head.

Bill


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

*Tire Sizes for Max Trax*

Sturgis, Our SS G-3 & Wizz cars are .434 to .438 on Tomy track.
For the Max-Trax, we are beginning to run .460. My Tomy layout was secured with #1 x 1/2 screws. I have not yet secured the Max layout.


----------



## sturgis (Sep 13, 2007)

I am currently looking for a new home, and when I move I am planning on building a new table for the track.

And it will be GREEN..as for the two pronged crown.. I don't know how to pull that off,,,any suggestions?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Does anyone in this thread know the dimensions of Max rail, width and height top to buttom of L-bend?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

SwamperGene said:


> Does anyone in this thread know the dimensions of Max rail, width and height top to buttom of L-bend?


Why did,'t you just ask me to measure it yesterday?


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*max track*

i am also very happy with my max track. i run G3 superstocks on it, with tire heights from 434-438 rears, 340 fronts and 9 springs.

for the new G3R chassis with the bonded motor/traction magent combo, i had to raise the tires to 444 rear 344 front, and increase the spring size to 10s.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

wheelszk said:


> Why did,'t you just ask me to measure it yesterday?


Forgot :freak:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*BUt to answer 77bronco's question...*

I don't think that people that buy Max Trax would make their own track.
If they did they wouldn't buy Max Trax to begin with.....
Just a thought...


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*Max Trax*

I also have a max trax myself I was going to put in my store ,but have decided not to due to space . It fits on a 8 x 20 table . I would be willing to sell it for $1500.00 plus shipping . This is a fraction of what it normally cost . It is track plan # 6820 - 02 on the Max Trax site . I do have the power supply and controllers which are new and never used to sell separate. you are welcome to PM me with questions


----------

